# 40D with grip for $300, or something else?



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm looking at getting a backup to my 6D, and also something the family can share. Someone locally has a good one for sale, with grip, a couple batteries, L-plate, in original box. They're asking $350. I think I can get it for $300. Seems like a great deal.

Any reason I should be looking at a T-something-i or SL1 instead?

(We're shooting landscapes, portraits, some action but not lots, general creative shooting and travel, a lot of outdoors stuff)

I've read a lot of positive comments about the 40D, and was pleased to hear people telling others not to bother to upgrade from it because of it's benefits - build, frame rate, 10mpx with large photosites etc. I understand the hi-ISO considerations in that it's good up to 1000-1600 which is fine by me. I have a 6D if I want to shoot in the dark. The 40D feels like it would be similar yet a step up from the Sony a700 I had and really liked.


----------



## Hannes (Feb 5, 2014)

The 40D is a very competent camera still. If the lack of AFMA and slower speeds for transfer to card don't bother you I wouldn't hesitate. Worst case if you don't like it you can always sell it on for what you bought it for as long as it is a good price. Other option would be a 60D depending on what they go for used as it'll be more similar to your 6D


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> I'm looking at getting a backup to my 6D, and also something the family can share.



Depends on your family :-> ... if they aren't the p&s type definitely get the 40d as this is the lowest dslr level with a competent usability (top lcd, back dial, overall size, menu options).

Edit: Removed ML info, the 40d doesn't run it (yet) and is currently unmaintained.


----------



## sama (Feb 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mr_Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at getting a backup to my 6D, and also something the family can share.
> ...



Waited two years for the ML to work on my 40D...........but so far no alpha version released.


----------



## thismercifulfate (Feb 5, 2014)

The 40D is a great Camera. I haven't touched mine though since I got a 6D. With the grip it feels like a brick compared to the 6D. In fact without the grip it's still noticeably heavier than the 6D is. It's low light performance is pretty weak though. Most shots I ever took at ISO 1600 I considered to be of too poor quality even for simple web use. I was unhappy even with ISO 800 shots much of the time because of the noise and the overall image quality degradation. At ISO 100 and 200 though it takes great shots. I love the colors it produces in that range and I captured lots of great moments that way with mine.

For someone inexperienced though it has a steeper learning curve. I let a friend borrow mine once and she had a hard time understanding how to use all the controls to get the shots she wanted in changing conditions. Another friend who was taking a photography course had an easier time learning how to use it when she borrowed it for a shoot.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2014)

sama said:


> Waited two years for the ML to work on my 40D...........but so far no alpha version released.



Ugh, sorry, you're correct - the 40d is still a digic3 camera and doesn't run Canon's own DryOS, but the VxWorks they used to license. So thanks for correcting me, I'll also change it above ... still, even w/o ML the 40d should be very competent as backup or for learning photography unless doing large-size prints or shooting high iso.

Edit: There is some work being done, you probably know this thread: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=1452.0


----------



## Hannes (Feb 5, 2014)

thismercifulfate said:


> The 40D is a great Camera. I haven't touched mine though since I got a 6D. With the grip it feels like a brick compared to the 6D. In fact without the grip it's still noticeably heavier than the 6D is. It's low light performance is pretty weak though. Most shots I ever took at ISO 1600 I considered to be of too poor quality even for simple web use. I was unhappy even with ISO 800 shots much of the time because of the noise and the overall image quality degradation. At ISO 100 and 200 though it takes great shots. I love the colors it produces in that range and I captured lots of great moments that way with mine.
> 
> For someone inexperienced though it has a steeper learning curve. I let a friend borrow mine once and she had a hard time understanding how to use all the controls to get the shots she wanted in changing conditions. Another friend who was taking a photography course had an easier time learning how to use it when she borrowed it for a shoot.



This hasn't been my experience to be honest. You do have to be careful with ISO 800+ in terms of good exposure otherwise there'll be a fair bit of noise. That said I have many great shots at ISO 1600 that are good enough to not be bothered by the noise even at full screen viewing on a 24" monitor. 

A little bit of ETTR will help immensely and most of the time you don't have to actively overexpose as the metering system will often overexpose when it is dark enough to need ISO 1600. Pulling back a third to half a stop does great things to the shot as long as highlights aren't clipped


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 5, 2014)

Positives (on top of what has already been mentioned):
• Large LCD - 3" (although at the lower resolution, the 50D and 7D were the first to have the higher DPI)
• All 9 AF points are cross-type (better than 5D and 5D Mark II)
• Burst of 6.5 fps (better than 50D, 60D and all Rebels)

Negatives:
• No video (any T*i or SL1 will have it)
• Size (compared with Rebels)
• Weight (compared with Rebels or 6D)

Price seems pretty good, so long as it is clean and in good functioning condition (and doesn't have 200k actuations).


----------



## aussielearner (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the price is too high.

I live in Australia where Camera prices are inflated quite high compared to the rest of the world.
In December I bought a Canon 40D with box and all accessories, 2 batteries + 2x 4GB Sandisk Extreme III for AUD$197.
I have a BG-E2 grip that I purchased from eBay USA in brand new condition for US$20 about 2 years ago.

Unit was in very good condition. Just some dead skin cells clogging up the grips, but a good surface clean and she looks pretty good.
No dust on sensor.

I think you should be talking them down to $250 at least. Do you need/want the L-plate?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 6, 2014)

I love the 40D. I have owned and sold no less than 4 of them over the years to friends and they all still love them. Every time someone would ask what they should buy, I'd loan them my 40D and they were hooked. It's still a great camera. I still suggest it to many people who want a great "pro" camera at a bargain price.

I replaced my last 40D with the 60D and the 60D is also a great camera, but not quite the same as the 40D. I'd say either the 40D or the 60D would be great bodies for your needs.

One advantage of the 60D (other than similar menu and newer technology) is that it uses the same battery as the 6D.

I guess as much as I love the 40D, I would have to probably suggest the 60D to pair with the 6D. They are much closer siblings.

FYI, I have a 60D I have considered selling if you're interested.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Mr Canuck.
I still have my 40D as a backup to my 7D, still a great camera main thing lacking as far as I'm concerned is AFMA, if your lenses are good on the body it does great, if like me the kit lens was OOF (took me way too long to realise the problem) the pics won't stand pixel peeking! Have a good copy of the kit lens now and it takes great pics, still fire off a few frames with it due to the certain something it seems to give the images, they look good. Incidentally there is someone in Manchester UK selling a very rare new one £399! eBay! 

Cheers Graham.




Mr_Canuck said:


> I'm looking at getting a backup to my 6D, and also something the family can share. Someone locally has a good one for sale, with grip, a couple batteries, L-plate, in original box. They're asking $350. I think I can get it for $300. Seems like a great deal.
> 
> Any reason I should be looking at a T-something-i or SL1 instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard8971 (Feb 6, 2014)

The 40D is a fantastic camera. I truly believe that it was largely overlooked body. Canon (in my opinion) released the 50D early to compete with Nikon's D90 even though the 50D in terms of image quality was not any better than the 40D's image quality even though it is 10MP vs 15MP. Yes the 50D has a few "newer" features than the 40D but none are worth (to me) paying any extra $$$ for them. 

I bought my first (used) for $500.00 3 years ago and only replaced it when it got stolen about 2 years ago. My insurance paid for a 7D and I still have it. I had been wanting a second body (back up) and I found a lightly used 40D (w BG-E2 grip) for $300.00. Because of how awesome the photos it takes are I put my EF 100mm macro on it and use it mainly now as my macro camera. 

The prices on 40D's are a couple of hundred cheaper than the 50D's right now and the 40D's image quality is fantastic. Excellent sharpness, low noise (even at high ISO) and fast FPS make it a steal for the prices now-a-days. I don't shoot video so it's not even a point of worry that the 40D doesn't shoot video. I have a couple of photography friends who still use the 40D as a primary body and they get fantastic photos. Put good glass on it and it will do anything you ask it to do. You won't regret buying one.

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2014)

I have owned almost every Canon DSLR, and, of the 1.6X crop cameras, the 40D was one of the best in its time. It was very popular, and there are a ton of them out there. $300 is top dollar, so it should have low actuations. I've bought and sold 4 of them, but keep coming back. I have number 5 now that I use as a backup to my 5D MK III.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a little bit high. It's around $200-250 here in MY. If you need something cheap but a little bit better, the Ti1 will server you better but if you want the ergonomics of a big (and heavy) camera, then by all means go for a 40D. I'd vote for an SL1 or M though if price isn't too much restricted. They're small, light and with decent IQ which is what I want personally for a backup camera.


----------



## Charles (Feb 6, 2014)

The 40D is an excellent body. Here are just a few more things that put it in a positive light that you should consider. 

It has a Rear Command dial (which can be switched off), and also a Multi-controller joystick similar to the Canon 5D Mark III. (careful, as using these may have you pining for the Mark III), it's flash sync speed is 1/250 vs 1/180 like most of your other choices for a back-up body. And being that you would be using it for a back-up, it has the configurable C1,C2,C3 on the dial like the 6D in case you had to grab it in a "Hail Mary' moment.

I have 2 of these bodies that I plan to use until they just stop working, as the resale at this point make them more valuable to just keep.

You may want to check out this review: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/canon-40D-handson.shtml


----------



## Diko (Feb 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Canuck.
> I still have my 40D as a backup to my 7D, still a great camera main thing lacking as far as I'm concerned is *AFMA*, if your lenses are good on the body it does great, if like me the kit lens was *OOF *(took me way too long to realise the problem) the pics won't stand pixel peeking! Have a good copy of the kit lens now and it takes great pics, still fire off a few frames with it due to the certain something it seems to give the images, they look good. Incidentally there is someone in Manchester UK selling a very rare new one £399! eBay!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Excuse me... what is *AFMA *(Auto Focus ... ??) ? What is *OOF *(out-of-focus?) ???

Thanks in advance for the explanations


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 6, 2014)

I still use my 40D as the go to camera if I'm on a stroll with my dog. If the light is good, it's great and has higher fps than my 60D. 

It has also been on safari twice, dropped, bounced, shaken, beaten and abused and still runs like clockwork. It's a solid piece of kit, and for $300 including grip, I'd go for it (about the same price as in the UK).

If you want higher ISO, ten go for a 50D (apparantly better ISO handling than the 60D), but if it's daylight or tripod mounted in low light then I'd stick with the 40D.

Enjoy!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2014)

Diko said:


> Excuse me... what is *AFMA *(Auto Focus ... ??) ? What is *OOF *(out-of-focus?) ???



nlt (nearly there) - "af micro adjustment", btw oof is ok though ymmv w/ abbreviations 



TrabimanUK said:


> If you want higher ISO, ten go for a 50D (apparantly better ISO handling than the 60D)



I'd doubt that's significant - the 60d just has more resolution, if you downsize that to 50d level it should be about the same. The 50d is great for video though, as the only crop body except the 7d it's able to shoot full res raw video with Magic Lantern since it's got cf cards.


----------



## docsavage123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you considered a 5D Classic? 

Its full frame like the 6D solid build. I had the 40D, best camera I have had, I traded to a 5Dc as the images off it are excellent and you can pick those up for a low price as well.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 6, 2014)

I brought a 40D like 2 days before I got my 6D. I also have a t2i and 1D. I really like the 6D and 40D but I pretty only use my 40D for action pictures during the day. It is my camera i take to the beach and snowboarding. If your not going to use it for sports, I would probably get a t2i or t3i.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 6, 2014)

*I can get it for $200 without grip/L-plate*

Lots of good info, thanks. 

I've confirmed I can get it for $200 with everything original and an extra battery, which suits me fine. Don't feel the need for the grip and Lplate, which will be taken out of the deal. 

The appeal is that it's only $200. It's not been used much (was a backup cam) and it'll probably sit around a fair bit in my drawer and bag. And I can get it locally with no tax, easy, etc. I was prompted to get it because I have a ski resort shoot coming up (I don't do a lot of paid photo gigs) and I just don't want to risk standing there looking stupid if the 6D does something unexpected. And my backup to the 40D in a pinch will be the Sony RX100 which isn't a bad third-string fallback if desperate.

I will test it with my lenses to make sure there isn't any focus adjust required. That sounds like the main limiting factor on the camera. I'm used to a brick camera with good low iso, having used Sony a700 and a850. Feel like I know what I'm getting into. Heck the 40D might be preferable to the 6D for some outdoor action shooting...


----------



## tomscott (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 40D then bought a 7D thought the 40Ds images were better (was pretty disappointed tbh) so sold the 7D and bought a 5DMKIII that is like a true full frame upgrade to the 40D IMO. Also what I was waiting for from FF.

The 40D is still a great camera but if your used to a full frame sensor then I think you will be underwhelled. Its a brilliant camera for what it does and the files are brilliant up to 800ISO. Still use it as a backup, but now only as a last resort compared to the 5DMKIII.

I have mine coupled with a 17-55mm and its a brilliant combo the images are so sharp. Held onto the 17-55mm specifically for that reason and also if Canon get their act together and produce a high performing APC sensor like the old days with the 40D.

The two main downfalls I would say are the screen res it really is very difficult to see if the images are sharp when used to the newer screens and as said no AFMA but its not deal breaker you just have to test lenses before you buy them to make sure they are suited.

People always say go for the 50D but its the same tech but the sensor is bumped up in resolution by a 1/3!! Which makes very noisy images compared to the 40 and high ISO is worse. But it has AFMA and a higher res screen.

The 5DC would be a good choice but it is an archaic camera now, so so slow, awful screen no AFMA. But the images are stunning.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: I can get it for $200 without grip/L-plate*



Mr_Canuck said:


> I just don't want to risk standing there looking stupid if the 6D does something unexpected.



The 6d doesn't use the same cards or batteries (afaik) as the 40d, but still, I'm definitely keeping my 60d around for backup because electronics simply tend to fails and ... well ... things break. Using a crop camera is also fine for macro (longer working distance). For that price, it sounds like a solid deal, I guess the 50d and esp. 60d bodies are still much more expensive if in good condition.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, I'm really needing nothing other than "backup in crisis" or "here kids, learn to take photos and if you drop it, probably ok with it"... Sounds like the 40D is perfect. I'm thinking... I'm going back to my Sony a700 sort of, so no worries about being overshadowed by 6D.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Upon buying my 6D and 300 2.8 I got all worked up about the IQ and sent it to Canon. Then I bought a 40D for $200 and used my 24-70 4 for a couple months. Very glad I did, and then I gave it and the 70-300 non-L to my daughter and it's serving her very well (she had an EOS film and a 17-40 already). I liked the 40D and if I wasn't looking at a 6D 2nd camera upgrade soon, I'd grab another 40D in a blink.

Jack


----------

